# entry point not found



## LMD3 (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a problem with my windows media player. Whenever I try to load or play it, I get the messege that follows:"*Setup_Wm.exe - Entry Point Not Found* The procedure entry point GetUserGeoID could not be located in the dynamic link library Kernel32.dll". This is on a Win2K AdvSvr Edition. Help! Help!!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Do you have Sp2 installed????


----------



## LMD3 (Oct 21, 2005)

yes. I have Sp3


----------



## LMD3 (Oct 21, 2005)

SP3 is on the cd with the OS


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

at a command prompt, type: *netsh winsock reset *

Press Enter. Wait for it to finish and reboot.


----------



## LMD3 (Oct 21, 2005)

will do.


----------



## LMD3 (Oct 21, 2005)

The command prompt won't except it. Says it's not a recognized command internal or external


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

try this

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html


----------

